# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  العقدة المصطنعة في قصة "علي مبارك" التعليمية

## فريد البيدق

العقدة المصطنعة في قصة "علي مبارك" التعليمية
(1)
إن تأزم الأمور قد يحدث بوجود مشاكل ينتجها قانون جديد، وقد تحدثه الأطراف الخارجية، وقد ينبع من داخل النفس. 
وما يحدث في الحياة يحدث في العمل الأدبي؛ فهناك العقدة الخارجية التي تنتج من تعارض الإرادات وتعاكس المصالح، وهناك العقدة الذاتية النابعة من خصائص الذات فتصنع هي المشاكل.
وعندما يختار الأديب عقدة فإنه لا بد أن يضع في عمله ما يجعلها مسايرة ومطابقة، ولا بد أن يحشد من الأحداث والتفصيلات ما يجعلها مقبولة.

فأي نوع اختار مؤلف قصة "علي مبارك" التعليمية؟
إنه اختار العقدة الداخلية التي تنبع من الذات، وتحاول أن تطوِّع الواقع بأحداثه.
وهل حشد لها ما يسوِّغها؟
في المواقف الجزئية قد يكون، لكن على مستوى العمل الأدبي لا.
كيف؟
لقد تجلي الوهم في قصة "علي مبارك" في قيم العزة والذل وتوابعهما.
كيف؟
جعل الكاتب "علي مبارك" منذ صغره يستشعر العزة والذل استشعارا قويا، ويستحضره في مواقف لا تمت لهذا الباب بصلة كما بينت في مقال " تلويث القيم في المخرج التعليمي للقصص التربوي"، وبينت السبب في ذلك في مقال (المبالغة في رسم شخصية "علي مبارك" زمن طفولته).وهنا أوضح تعارض الحشد الحدثي في القصة مع هذه العقدة.كيف؟مَنْ يتعرض إلى استحضار الذل والجبن وضدهما دائما؟إنه شخص تعرض لقهر لا يستطيع رده.فهل حدث هذا مع علي مبارك؟لا.كيف؟وُلد "علي مبارك" لأسرة وصفها الكاتب في فصله الأول ص9 وصفا أنهاه بقوله في منتهى الصفحة: "لهذه الأسباب كانت هذه الأسرة محل احترام كبير من أهل القرية". وأكمل النتيجة في ص10 بقوله: "كما كانت محل احترام وتقدير من الحكومة؛ لذلك أعطتها الحكومة قطعة من الأرض تزرعها وتنتفع بغلتها، وتستعين بها في أداء الأعمال الخيرية التي تقدمها لأهل القرية. وزيادة في تقدير الحكومة لها أعفتها من جميع الضرائب".لهذه الأسرة وُلد "علي مبارك"، ولم يتغير وضع الأسرة على الرغم من تغير الحكومة الذي دفع الأسرة إلى ترك "برنبال الجديدة" إلى "عرب السماعنة" في مديرية الشرقية.كيف؟قال الكاتب عن الأسرة في مقرها الجديد ص14: "فارتاح - أي الشيخ مبارك والد علي- لهم ونزل بينهم –أي عرب السماعنة-، وسر بهم لشهامتهم وكرمهم، وسروا به؛ لأنهم وجدوا فيه الرجل الذي كانوا يبحثون عنه؛ فقد كانوا يبحثون عن فقيه يرجعون إليه في أمور دينهم ودنياهم".هكذا الأسرة في سرائها وضرائها موضع تقدير ممن حولهم، فما الذي يجعل نفسية هذا الطفل مستشعرة لهذه القيم عندما ذهب إلى الكُتّاب لحفظ القرآن الكريم، وعندما ذهب إلى الكاتب كما أوضحت في المقالين الآنفي الذكر.(2)وليست أحداث الأسرة هي التي تجعل هذه العقدة مصطنعة فقط، بل حياته أيضا.كيف؟عندما اعترض على الكُتّاب والكاتب نفّذ إرادته، واستسلم له الأب والأسرة، بل جعل الكاتب الوالد يعجب بهذا في مفتتح فصله الثالث المعنون بـ"السجين المظلوم" ص39 عندما قال: "مط الشيخ مبارك شفتيه وهز كتفيه عجبا من هذا الصغير العنيد الذي لا يرضى أن يفرض أحد عليه رأيا، ويأبى إلا أن يجرب العمل بنفسه؛ ليوافق عليه أو لا يوافق".ووافق الصبي على العمل فعمل مع مسّاح أول لم يحفظ له سر مهنته فطرده، وعمل مع مسّاح ثان أخذ أجره منه عنوة فتحالف مع المأمور ضده كما يحكي الفصل الثالث.فأين موضع الذل عندما يصنع له المأمور حيلة ليتمكن من سجنه؟ إنها العزة التي تمنع المأمور من اقتياده إلى السجن بدل أن يحتال له، لكنه الكاتب.هل انتهت المواقف؟لا.كيف؟ في الفصل الرابع المعنون بـ "سر غامض" نجد "علي مبارك" يذهب إلى "عنبر أفندي" ويرى مظاهر الأبهة، ويسأل عن سر ذلك ليفعله. لماذا؟ يقول الكاتب ص50: "ولما كانت همة علي في أن يحيا حياة كريمة لا ذلك فيها ولا مهانة جعل يسأل الناس عن ذلك السر".وهذا يردنا إلى السؤال: ما موضع الذل في حياة "علي مبارك" حتى يظهر ذلك الاستحضار في كل موقف؟لا جواب.(3)وعندما حانت اللحظة التي ينبغي أن يستحضر فيها الذل، لم يسمح له الكاتب بذلك!كيف؟في الفصل السابع المعنون بـ"صعاب وعقبات" نجد "علي مبارك" قد صار كبيرا له حساد سعوا لدى الخديو عباس الذي أبعده عن مصر بقرار تعسفي، لكن "علي مبارك" لم يستشعر الذل.يقول الكاتب ص90: "ثم أراد –أي الخديو عباس- أن يبعده عن الحياة كلها، فانتهز فرصة إرسال فرقة من الجيش المصري لمساعدة الدولة التركية في حروبها مع روسيا، وأمر بإلحاق "علي" بها ليذهب ولا يرجع".هل اكتفى عباس بذلك؟لا.كيف؟يقول الكاتب ص91: "ولما عاد –أي علي مبارك- إلى البلاد لم يلق من الجزاء على تلك الأعمال الجليلة غير الفصل من الجيش والحكومة، فأقام في بيت صغير بالقاهرة ... وعاش فقيرا متألما؛ فقد ذهب كل ما كان له من الأموال والمناصب".وأسأل الكاتب: أين ذهب استشعار الذل في هذه المواقف؟لا جواب.ويستمر الكاتب في عرض مواقف تجعلنا نستحضر الذل، لكن الكاتب لن يستحضره.يقول الكاتب ص92: " ... عرضوا عليه وظيفة لا تناسب مقامه، وأمام الفقر والحاجة الشديدة اضطر إلى قبولها. ثم تولى بعض الوظائف الأخرى التي لا تناسبه".ثم يختم الكاتب ذلك بالختام المأساوي قائلا في الصفحة ذاتها: "ولكن حتى هذه الوظائف الصغيرة لم تدم له؛ فقد أمر سعيد بفصل كثير من الموظفين كان هو من بينهم، فعاد إلى البطالة والحاجة الشديدة مرة أخرى، فتراكمت عليه الديون، واشتد به الضيق".لكنه لم يستشعر الذل على الرغم من كل هذا، فأين ذهب الذل؟ لا أدري. (4)ويبقى السؤال الأبرز.ما هو؟ لماذا كان استشعار الذل زمن الصبا؟ ولماذا انعدم زمن الكبر؟أيكون ذلك مراهقة فكرية من الكاتب؟ أم يكون ظن التشويق ودفع الأحداث؟ أم يكون الكاتب قد اعتمد على مصادر لقصته تحتوي على ذلك؟وإذا كانت الأخيرة فهل يقف الكاتب عاجزا قبالة مصادر قصته؟والجواب هو لا.كيف؟لأن الكاتب يقف طويلا من الزمن مع مصادر قصته محللا ومكونا وجهة نظر ستكون محور عمله الأدبي عندما يشرع في التأليف.إذًا، مهما كان عذر الكاتب فلن يُعذر.لماذا؟لكل ما سبق.

----------

